# S-23



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I’ve heard this SARM works like a medium dose of Test E but melts fat. 
Also heard it shuts you down a fair bit & may be dangerous. 

Any experiences ?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Isn't that the one that can cause yellowed vision as well or is that S4? Ive always done fine with LGD and rad tbf


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Uptonogood said:


> Isn't that the one that can cause yellowed vision as well or is that S4? Ive always done fine with LGD and rad tbf


Think that’s LGD An Olympic track runner lost medal due to been caught doping with S3.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Not advisable to take it when you a GB Athlete it seems


----------

